
Fizzbuzz without ifs in 90 char. I will buy you a beer if you can do better. - alpb
http://swizec.com/blog/fizzbuzz-without-ifs-in-90-char-i-will-buy-you-a-beer-if-you-can-do-better/swizec/5276
======
mattront
Here it is in 87 chars:

[{0:"fizzbuzz"}.get(x%15,{0:"fizz"}.get(x%3,{0:"buzz"}.get(x%5,x)))for x in
range(101)]

------
glucero
Ruby in 83 chars:

(1..100).map{|i|['fizzbuzz'].fetch(i%15,['fizz'].fetch(i%3,['buzz'].fetch(i%5,i)))}

